# IMAP / POP login streikt



## odx (11. Sep. 2008)

Hi,
nach einem perfekten Setup auf Debian Etch kann ich den Mailserver nicht verwenden. FTP Login funktioniert.
Emails werden auch vom Server angenommen. Nur halt der Zugriff auf den Mailserver will noch nicht klappen. Ich bekomme immer Incorrect Login Meldungen.

Woran könnte das liegen?


p.S. Auch über http://www.domain.tld:81/mailuser funktioniert der login zum postfach nicht.


----------



## Till (11. Sep. 2008)

Poste bitte die exakte Error Meldung aus dem mail log.


----------



## odx (11. Sep. 2008)

das wäre:

Sep 11 19:25:55 p3ht imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:91.67.154.27]
Sep 11 19:25:55 p3ht imapd-ssl: chdir Maildir: No such file or directory
Sep 11 19:25:58 p3ht imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:91.67.154.27]
Sep 11 19:25:58 p3ht imapd-ssl: chdir Maildir: No such file or directory
Sep 11 19:26:04 p3ht imapd-ssl: Unexpected SSL connection shutdown.
Sep 11 19:26:05 p3ht imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:91.67.154.27]
Sep 11 19:26:05 p3ht imapd-ssl: chdir Maildir: No such file or directory
Sep 11 19:26:07 p3ht imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:91.67.154.27]
Sep 11 19:26:07 p3ht imapd-ssl: chdir Maildir: No such file or directory
Sep 11 19:26:07 p3ht imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:91.67.154.27]
Sep 11 19:26:07 p3ht imapd-ssl: chdir Maildir: No such file or directory
Sep 11 19:26:07 p3ht imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:91.67.154.27]
Sep 11 19:26:08 p3ht imapd-ssl: chdir Maildir: No such file or directory


----------



## Till (11. Sep. 2008)

Mach bitte mal den Haken bei Maildir unter Administration > Server > Einstellungen


----------



## odx (11. Sep. 2008)

dankeschön


----------

